# Pasta Machine



## dhyoung (Feb 16, 2008)

Hello all...new to this forum and looking for any helpful advice regarding pasta machines. I cook for enjoyment and more as a hobby than as a professional. (maybe someday a pro...) I recently purchased a pasta machine from one of our local big box stores. The brancd name was Prago and it seemed to be good quality for the price I paid - relative to what I've seen elsewhere. The first time I used it it worked very well for my needs - the only complaint is that the crank handle is exteremely loose. Nine out of ten times it would slide out of the opening and fall on the floor which proved to be VERY frustrating when trying to feed the pasta and also manually crank the device. 

I've shopped around locally at evey store that handles pasta machines in my area - all of them seem to be relatively the same with the identical standard crank handle. The crank handle has a slotted end that slides into the machine - but it does not latch in. I hate to buy online just for the fact that I like to hold it in my hands first to feel the quality versus just randomly selecting a model. 

Any advice would be helpful. I'm not looking to break the bank, but willing to pay a little more if the quality is there. The original one I purchased was about $30 and I've seen them up to $60. The one option I did like was the fact that the machine had a detachable accessory for spaghetti noodles as well as fettuccini. 

Thanks!


----------



## jonowee (Mar 16, 2007)

I have a Marcato Atlas 150 which only problem is the clamp that was easily substituted with a quick action g-clamp to fit more tables/benches.

I've use my Marcato and many others that were at cooking school which have been abused been times over many years and no real problems with the handles coming loose under normal working conditions. I can say that the handles do slip out under hard cranking when we push them at a different angle.
But if you say the handle does fit in extremely loosely then you should have the staff at the shop you bought it from have a look at it. It could just be you're unlucky and recieved a machine that slipped through QC, or you were really cranking it and at a not so ideal position.


----------



## dhyoung (Feb 16, 2008)

I did take it back and actually returned it. The sales rep had me open a new machine and try it out, but it did the same thing. The only other solution I thoguht of was wrapping some tape around the male end of the attachment, but it seems stupid to have to do that considering it is brand new.


----------



## jonowee (Mar 16, 2007)

I'd just checked my pasta machine and the crank does fit it and out lightly, no locking in nor play either. It simply slots in and stays, then comes out when I pull it in the opposite direction.

I guess it has to do with cranking technique now... good luck.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Cranking technique and the magic of gunk. The more you use it the better the handle will stay in. This has something to do with you getting comfortable with the machine, and something to do with stuff getting inside the female side of the crank interface and tightening everything up. 

If there's a next time... There's Atlas and the rest.

BDL


----------



## dhyoung (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks...appreciate the feedback


----------



## stir it up (Oct 15, 2007)

they're a little pricey, but are they ever leagues above IMO... the three roller set for attaching to the front of the Kitchen Aid Mixer. They are Made in Italy, exceptionally well made, heavy duty.

The great features that make pasta making a pleasure are... that you have both hands free as your mixer turns the wheels for you. They are also a nice height, and sticking out from the front like that, you can also have the pasta drop past the counter too, so you can handle nice long lengths.

I probably wouldn't make fresh pasta anywhere near as much if I didn't have the KA pasta rollers. They make short work of it (knead well too on the most open roller setting), and it is such a pleasure to have both hands free. They show no sign of wear whatsoever after years of heavy use.

Can't recommend them enough.


----------

